# Lowell Police Suck



## Wildbill (May 25, 2002)

Some jackass has a ton of time on his hands.
http://www.lowellpolicesuck.com/


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Shame on our Brothers and sisters of the Lowell Police, you didn't beat him enough   

But to be serious, your right, this guy has to much time on his hands and I would not be surprise if he set this website up from jail.

But I would flip the coin and say this guy could be dangerous, is he stalking the officers ? well that be grounds for an investigation. Many comments, but why waste time.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

I posted that link months ago when people asked where I got my avatar.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

"me am a loser. me drive around all day taking picter of da police becuz me so jealos of dem. me paid someone to do this web page.

there a park neer me house. me like to go there 2 smoke the weed wit lil kidz. sometime they let me ride their bike. me had a bike but da pigs tok it cuz it waz stoled from someone.

some day me like to be a policeman 2. but till they give me a job, me wil pick on dem and betend i am a dicktective. me also like pudding YaAH!"

signed,
loser at Lowell Police Suck com


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2003)

Now there is someone who definately needs to take a hair dryer into the bathtub with him :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2003)

Now theres a perfect example of Birth Control gone bad, someone pushed when they should've pulled, to bad the best part of that guy went running down his mothers leg.


Talk about AXE to grind, Jeeeez. :shock:


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Someone has way to much time on there hands. Remember though, "The apple dosen't fall far from the tree".


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2003)

Hunter,

If you look real close in a couple pictures, I think you can see the remnants of a coathanger. it's sticking out of his head as it gets in the way of the camera lens.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2003)

HousingCop said:


> Hunter,
> 
> If you look real close in a couple pictures, I think you can see the remnants of a coathanger. it's sticking out of his head as it gets in the way of the camera lens.


lol :L:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

On the site the guy also bashes his parents. You think he might have a psyche issue?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

RPD931 said:


> On the site the guy also bashes his parents. You think he might have a psyche issue?


I think he's pissed about the coat hanger messing up his pictures


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

What I don't get is, "Here's my e-mail address, here's my phone number... don't call me with information, call me to set up a place to meet!"

Well, DUH!!!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Lets meet him and beat him...


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Sounds like someone is off their psych. meds again. #-o


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Dammit....The site was modified just before I got to put one of those pulitzer prize winning photos as my computer desktop background. 
:2up:


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

*Lowell Sun Article*



> *Man who started anti-police Web site gets probation for weapons charge*
> _By DANA WILLHOIT
> 
> Friday, December 26, 2003 - LOWELL SUN_
> ...


-Mike :roll:


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

=D> 

too bad probation is all he got!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

He's got his old site back up, and a quick reverse directory check of a contact phone number listed on his site came up with this home address..fancy that! From the looks of the article, hes gonna be around alot for the next several months. 

ahhh if only i didnt want to pass a polygraph..... :twisted:


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Five years probation...That POS should have gotten five years in jail.... :FT:


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

There is a another site similiar to that one. I believe it is "copsuck.com" It is comical because the guy is obviously a loser!!!!


----------

